# need Knock down knife



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Our spray guy Jose wanted me to ask on this site if anyone of you guys can get this type of knock down knife Amazon.com: Marshalltown KD24CD 24-Inch Curved Blade Knockdown Knife with DuraSoft Handle: Home Improvement
he wants that type of plastic head, but wants the blue handle one where you can keep adding on links to extend them. The handle comes in 2 foot lengths and they snap together. Could not find a link for that specific type of knock down knife, So I hope you guys know what one I'm talking about.

He said they stopped making them, So if you got one or know where to get one he will buy it off you

here is his email [email protected] his name jose ferrer

And no sending him p0rn, he is married :yes:
thanx , mention your from DWT if you help, say Ricki the taper sent you


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

You should get him to buy one off Rick's site. http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/knockdownknives/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You should get him to try one off Rick's site. http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/knockdownknives/


I didn't know that 

I think it's the plastic blade he is more after, I hope he's not fussy about the handle, he can always jerry rig that. they only got cheap one's like this at our supply store https://www.warehousebay.com/catalo...&products_id=2976&osCsid=c69b63f0010ac1f63a4c 

Rhardman you reading this :whistling2: send winroc some
thanks worky, ill email hm that link right now :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

When I am using my Lexan I usually carry a bucket of water and brush room to room with me,, keep it wet and clean, but same should be done with the blue steel. Used to use nothing but blue steel KDK There less forgiving but once broken in,, they work great.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

I use a magic trowel squeegee. Works pretty slick


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

AMES sells them


----------

